# Deer Run Village Just Closed By RHC Pullout What about my exchange?



## mamiecarter (Apr 3, 2008)

I had a nice Memorial Day week exchange booked at Deer Run Village in the Catskills. I just got a letter saying the resort was closing because RHC just unilaterally Abandoned it's maintenance payments. So what happens next? I suppose if worst comes to worse you could extend my exchange credit by a couple years to give me time to find another week I like. But DAE must have a lot of members in the same boat?

Can you get me a week From RHC in Madrid, Barcelonia or Paris? Or even cape cod or Mexico might do. Not Atlantic City!!!  RHC really should cough up some good exchanges for all of us who lost our week in the Catskills.


----------



## Ask DAE (Apr 3, 2008)

Hello,

We are just getting word of this ourselves now and will be in touch as soon as we have all the information. As we understand now, RHC is relocating bookings to the Tanglwood, but we willl be calling all confirmed bookings to make things right one way or another. 

We will check on Barcelona, Madrid or Paris....

Thanks


----------



## mamiecarter (Apr 4, 2008)

*I really would like some choices*

RHC has lots of resorts so perhaps they could come up with a list of low demand weeks at nice places we could choose from. 


The Poconos are sort of in the same general area, that is close to New York City, but I
would want to go there in 2009 not this year. But the Poconos are not very exciting. Tanglewood is not a popular resort.

Maybe DAE should just get some replacement inventory from RHC and extend the life of our deposits by two years. Then we could choose a replacement exchange in the usual way.


----------



## beanb41 (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm not sure that DAE or any other exchange company can be held responsible or acountable for an exchange that has to be cancelled because a resort goes belly up unless the exchangee has taken out the protection insurance offered by DAE which for us is around $10. If you havent taken out the insurance then silly you.
The exchange company can only offer what they have available at the time.


----------



## mamiecarter (Apr 6, 2008)

*Now I am offered another resort but do I want It?*

DAE called Friday to say all RHC was offering to replace my Deer Run Village week is Tamiment in the Poconos.

The point however is that DAE just got screwed by Royal Holiday Club. Probably there isn't much DAE can do about that. Presumably DAE gave RHC some first rate inventory in exchange for which they got the Catskills, a popular destination for the New York City area.

Now RHC cancels the Catskills and we get offered the Poconos, a destination with a tired out reputation. 
Yesterday'sville. Yetch.

Here is a better proposal: Give everyone who lost their Deer Run Village Week and doesn't want to go to Tamiment their week back and extend the life of their exchange for one year so they will have time to use them. Then list RHC's Poconos weeks for any one who wants to take them as exchanges.


Dear Run Village where I own a week was doing OK until RHC suddenly and unilaterally canceled its agreement and quit paying the fees it owed to the resort.


----------



## Carolinian (Apr 7, 2008)

Is Deer Run Village trying to regroup?  Perhaps sue RHC?  Hopefully the closure is temporary and the HOA can find a way forward.


----------



## Aldo (Apr 8, 2008)

I live less than an hours drive from Stamford, NY, where Deer Run Village is.

Stamford is a nice enough little village, but frankly I cannot understand wanting to spend a week there.

I guess what I'm saying is count your blessings.  Things could be worse.  Virtually any of the many timeshares in the nearby Berkshires are nicer than Deer Run Village in the Catskills, there's more to do in the Berkshires, and the Berkshires are similar to and almost (not quite, but almost) as scenic as the Catskills.


----------



## JoeMid (Apr 9, 2008)

mamiecarter said:


> Presumably DAE gave RHC some first rate inventory in exchange for which they got the Catskills, a popular destination for the New York City area.


DAE gave RHC nothing for the bulk that you've seen deposited.  RHC gave the inventory to DAE gratis from what I understand to develop sales leads.


----------

